# Hail call to Nodak Goosers......................



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

I am currently blowing Tim Grounds Cut Down Call. I can blow it good enough to kill, and cluck and moan on it but want a more GOOSEY call. Is there one out there that is not real difficult but really goosey. And how difficult do you guys think the Grounds call is to blow and what do yall think about it. We dont get many geese in Tennessee but I love to blow the goose call. Thanks for any help! :wink:

OK I didnt realize I posted this in the Duck Hunting section instead of the goose section and I dont know how to move it so...... :withstupid:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm a huge fan of the "big river" flute call... never fails!

:lol:

No seriously tho, from what I hear Chris has a great deal on the "flatliners" which a lot of guys blow on here... check those out.

Phil


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I blow a Tim Grounds Supermag and I think it is the most realistic call on the market. But I guess you have to know how to blow a call to boot.


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I figured I would get more of a response from the experts but 60plus views and one response.... C'mon guys not like I am asking for your hunting spot, I just dont know alot about goose calls.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

But with time anybody can make any shortreed sound goosey.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I love my big river flute and it sounds good :thumb:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Tim Grounds SuperMag Blower here.......
9 out of 10 proffesional goose hunter recomend it!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

super mag. great call and great customer service. tim will help you out if you ever need anything. they've also won a ton of calling comps over the years.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree on the Tim Grounds Supermag. It's not that hard to learn how to blow it.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you are just getting into calling and don't want to spend a ton of money try out one of the walnut winglocks. I use mine alot out in the field and its something like $35. The only thing I didn't like about the call when I got it was how it was tuned. I retuned it to the way that I like a call and made it a little higher pitch to add a different sound. I use that call alot out in the field.

If your willing to spend a little more money go with the Super Mag they can do it all with some practice.


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

ok well let me ask this Grounds Super Mag vs. Flatliner?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Now we are down to a price issue. A grounds super mag is the top end you also pay top end. A flatliner is not a grounds call but it is also priced fairly for what the call is capable of.

The bottom line is that both calls will kill geese.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

If you go with a Super Mag, don't get a polycarb unless you want to mess with the tuning forever.

Just my $0.02

Good luck


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I blow a Foiles Straight Meat, and love the call. Its what i started with. Im not saying im an excellent caller be anymeans, but i know alot of other guys on the site blow one also. I have also been usign a Greg Keats Shaman and i really like that call as well.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldnt listen to BBF, he cant even blow his Foiles. HAHA :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

ZING! :lol:


----------

